# Question about where to buy diamond doves in USA



## dembirdz (Apr 16, 2015)

So my female diamond dove didn't survive the night, and now I need to go out on yet another hunt for a new diamond dove.

I have called so many pet stores (Petsmart, Petco, Pet Supplies Plus, etc.) but the vast majority do not carry diamond doves or doves of any sort. Pet Supplies Plus occasionally does get a single diamond dove, but they order the bird from a supplier company that sells animals to pet stores with usually high mortality rates. Not to mention they also get the doves without knowing sex or age.

I even called a "specialist" pet store that breeds and sells only birds; of course, they don't sell diamond doves or any doves at all (the lady I talked to was sort of mean or clueless).

Probably one of the last options for me to try would be a bird show. There is a local bird show that occurs close to where I live but most of the vendors appear to sell non-doves (macaws, cockatiels, budgies, etc.). I sent an email to the group so hopefully I'll get some sort of response back.

Perhaps my biggest question of all on this thread is, what experience do people have of buying doves online (in the USA) from breeders/suppliers such as Stromberg's? http://www.strombergschickens.com/

I'm very "iffy" about ordering live animals online but I would at least be able to know gender and age. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience ordering doves from Stromberg's and did you actually have to pick up the birds from your local post office or airport?

Other than that I'm not sure what to do at this point. People just don't seem to breed doves around here, despite all the pet stores and bird breeders around where I live. 

Help?


----------



## Crystal23 (11 mo ago)

Hello 👋 
It's 2022 and I'm looking for a diamond dove and yes they are very hard to find here in Cali. I've ordered from Stromberg's idk if I spelled it right. And I waited a month and still nothing. I tried reaching them it was hard until I decided to cancel my order. They charge 95$ to ship a live bird. I was also unsure how it worked but went with it. When it came down to cancel my order it actually took them for my mom to call the bank and tell them that they never returned my money. When you cancel an order they charger $10 fee. You have to just call Numerous numbers everywhere to find them. I'm actually going to pick one up right now or tmwro he only has one left. It's tooken me months to find them. I bought mine a year ago at PetSmart but I bought the last ones. Ever since then they just don't have them in stock.


----------

